# Lush Low Tech



## Flies (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my 100g planted rainbow fish tank.


----------



## RobertWW (Aug 30, 2011)

ooo, lush indeed. It looks awesome!


----------



## birdermom (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks great...beautiful tank


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks really good. Plants in the foreground, dwarf sag?


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

What substrate, what light, do you dose, how do you get rid of algae, what fish, what plants, how is the water so clear. Lol


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

This is ridiculous


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Any specs? Looks good.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

I keep looking at this thinking it's one of those 12 long tanks... it's really pretty and I bet it's even more impressive in person


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Very nice. I've been wanting to get a 100 gal.


----------



## Flies (Oct 16, 2012)

Plants from left to right: Amazon swords, crypt wendetti, hygrophila stems, red tiger lotus, dwarf sag taking over the front, indian red swords, anubias, and more amazon swords. I also have some small java ferns and christmas moss. I also have two aponogeton crispus and one aponogeton ulvaceus that I am working with

Fish: boesemani rainbows, turquoise rainbows, millennium rainbows, eastern rainbows, glolight tetras, neon tetras, featherfin cat, rubberlip pleco, SAEs

I use a secret formula for my substrate, it consists of sand, organic top soil and clay. It is all capped with pea gravel. 

My lights are t5 and they are putting out 250 watts, so about 2.5 WPG.

I do not dose anymore. I used to do co2 but it was creating a BBA problem. 

My recommendation for controling algae is to 'mimic nature' as best as possible. Meaning do not change things in your aquarium that normally would not happen in nature (at least not rapidly).

Keeping the water clear is tricky, the tank has been set up for over a year and is finally rid of all the tannins. For awhile I had to continuously do water changes and add AC. 

Overall I am pretty happy with the tank. A few weeks ago I got frustrated with how the aquascape looked and I chopped down all the plant and ripped a bunch of stuff out. A couple weeks after, all the plant started to show considerable new growth. Now I can't get the plants to stop growing. In the picture you can see the dwarf sag taking over and some of the plants need pruning. 

I recommend frequent trimmings if you want your tank to fill out and become lush. I know it is scary trimming your plants when you are trying to get them to fill out your tank. But trust me, if you trim your plants, they will come back twice as big and be more healthy.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks awesome, I've had my 100 gallon tank (72"x18"x18") that's been sitting around for a year now because I haven't made up my mind of what to do with it lol. It needs to be resealed, and the stand needs painted but after seeing your 100 gallon setup I think I've finally made up my mind to go planted with it.

Thanks for making up my mind for me!!!!!


----------



## MyMonkey (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## birdermom (Jun 10, 2013)

Are you using an air stone or what in middle back?


----------



## Flies (Oct 16, 2012)

yeah air stone


----------



## Mizuhuman (Mar 16, 2013)

That is beautiful, and here I am struggling with algae. Its tough finding a balance with light, co2, and ferts. I'm so tempted to try out your method on my 75g but I would have to tear down my tank and start over. Sigh. Oh well. At least I have this new inspiration to try this on my smaller tanks. hehehehe


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Seen the tank in person, it is indeed impressive. His throw away scraps filled my entire 75 gallon when I planted it if that helps put the plant mass in that beast into perspective.


----------



## Rodneywt1180b (Jun 22, 2013)

That is an awesome tank!
Rodney


----------

